# Hindemith & Bentzon - Instrumental Sonatas



## indutrial

I wanted to see what, if anything, people thought about the numerous instrumental sonatas (non-piano) composed by Paul Hindemith and the Danish composer he influenced, Niels Viggo Bentzon. Both of them wrote sonatas for tons of different instruments.

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Op. 11/1 - Sonata for violin and piano in Eb major (1917-1919)
Op. 11/2 - Sonata for violin and piano in D major (1917-1919)
Op. 11/3 - Sonata for cello and piano (1917-1919)
Op. 11/4 - Sonata for viola and piano in F major (1917-1919)
Op. 11/5 - Sonata for solo viola (1917-1919)
Op. 11/6 - Sonata for solo violin in g minor (1917-1919)
Op. 25/1 - Sonata for solo viola (1922)
Op. 25/2 - Kleine Sonata for viola d'amore and piano (1922)
Op. 25/3 - Sonata for solo cello (1922)
Op. 25/4 - Sonata for viola and piano (1922)
Op. 31/1 - Sonata for solo violin (1923-1924)
Op. 32/2 - Sonata for solo violin (1923-1924)
Op. 32/4 - Sonata for solo viola (1923-1924)
Sonata for violin and piano in E major (1935)
Sonata for flute and piano (1936)
Sonata for solo viola (1937)
Sonata for bassoon and piano (1938)
Sonata for oboe and piano (1938)
Sonata for clarinet and piano (1939)
Sonata for harp (1939)
Sonata for horn and piano (1939)
Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939)
Sonata for viola and piano in C major (1939)
Sonata for violin and piano in C major (1939)
Sonata for English horn and piano (1941)
Sonata for trombone and piano (1941)
Little Sonata for cello and piano (1941)
Sonata for alto horn (or saxophone) and piano (1943)
Sonata for cello and piano in E major (1948)
Sonata for double bass and piano (1949)
Sonata for tuba and piano (1955)

Niels Viggo Bentzon (1919-2000) (all with piano unless noted, sorry I don't have the dates yet)

Op. 4 - Violin Sonata no. 1
Op. 24 - Violin Sonata no. 2
Op. 30 - Violin Sonata no. 3
Op. 43 - Cello Sonata no. 1
Op. 47 - Horn Sonata
Op. 63 - Clarinet Sonata
Op. 71 - English Horn Sonata
Op. 73 - Trumpet Sonata
Op. 110 - Solo Cello Sonata
Op. 122 - Violin Sonata no. 4
Op. 183 - Violin Sonata no. 5
Op. 223 - Cello Sonata no. 2
Op. 268 - Cello Sonata no. 3
Op. 277 - Trombone Sonata
Op. 280 - Violin Sonata no. 6
Op. 289 - Cello Sonata no. 4
Op. 314 - Flute Sonata (not verified)
Op. 316 - Bassoon Sonata
Op. 319 - Violin Sonata no. 7
Op. 320 - Alto Sax Sonata
Op. 393 - Tuba Sonata
Op. 406 - Sonata for Flute and Organ
Op. 408 - Sonata for Flute and Organ no. 2
Op. 422 - Viola Sonata
Op. 478 - Soprano Sax Sonata
Op. 484 - Tenor Sax Sonata
Op. 485 - Baritone Sax Sonata
Op. 502 - Sonata for Flute and Guitar
Op. 503 - Solo Harp Sonata
Op. 510 - Oboe Sonata
Op. 540 - Bass Sax Sonata

Additionally, there are many Bentzon pieces that are called sonatas for larger groups of players, but I wanted to limit this to duet pieces (and non-piano solo pieces, Bentzon wrote over 30 piano solo sonatas).

I'm definitely interested in hearing people's thoughts on these barely-mentioned works. I grew heavily interested in this after I heard a great disc that covered all of Bentzon's sax sonatas and a three-disc series on Hindemith's sonatas.


----------

